# 2018 Mac mini 2018- 32gbRAM vs 64gb RAM for slave?



## Adam Lutley (Feb 10, 2019)

I have 2018 Mac mini i5. It is upgradeable to 64gb RAM. However it's quite expensive.
Was considering upgrading to 32gb RAM.

I am going to use it as.a slave computer with Vienna Ensemble hosting my sample libraries etc..

Is there a massive performance benefit/capability between 32gb to 64gb RAM on a slave machine?

I have little understanding of ram Vs CPU when it comes to what is required to successfully host lots of sample libraries. 

Thanks.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 10, 2019)

If you work with orchestral music and different mic positions 32 GB Ram is quickly used. One of the good parts of Ve-pro is the possibility to have many samples available quickly. Of course it takes longer to load a appox. 64 GB ve-pro template then 32 GB...


----------

